# Lets discuss our newly bought ATi Radeon HD 4850 here



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be the first to post

well...i have bought the new pcb( with cooler) Palit Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3.....at about 10.4k all from Tirupati Enterprises Kolkata.

*PICS UPDATED:*

1.The Pack

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/6836/packuw1.th.jpg

2.Front

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/1778/frontlb2.th.jpg

3.Angled view-from left

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/9255/lftangmn1.th.jpg

4.The back

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/3329/backux9.th.jpg

5.View of the cooler

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/3448/coolerik3.th.jpg

6.Side view-right

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/5540/rightyq4.th.jpg


Heres a few pics from GPUZ v0.2.7

*Heres the basic Info screen*

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/2104/infohp2.th.gif

See the new bios version? Its the newest 11.07 released on 30th July,2008!
The result? Just scroll to the pic below! 

*Heres the monitor screen after 10mins at idle......*

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/8060/idleno4.th.gif

*Yesss!!!! The beast idling at 46 degrees centigrade!!!! WOW!!!!! Thats some improvement!!!*

Well,the fan speed(RPM) is '1' : Ridiculous as it may seem,its because the fan has only 2 connectors! But have a look at the fan speed(%),6%. Now,thats real silent!

*Below is the details of the fan routine:*


Temp	   Fan Speed
(in C)
<60          -6%
60            -14%
65            -22%
70	       -31%
75	       -40%
80	       -48%
85	       -59%
90	       -71%
98	       -100%

Others:

PWM Mode-3
PWM Hysteresis-0
PWM Ramp on-0
PWM Ramp-0
Duty cycle 100%-135
Duty cycle min-5
Spinup cycle-48
Spinup time-2
T_min-15
T_max-105
T_slope-37
T_hysteresis-4

*Heres a 3dmark 2006 v1.1(Feb 08 Hotfix applied) run report.....*

*EDITED*
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/8845/3dm485zm6.th.jpg

Thats *9379 3dmarks*(forgive my CPU ) wid *HDR/SM3.0 score of 4921* and *SM2.0 score of 4237*!
Now thats _cool_!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow thats really tempting ...post some gaming pics with all settings high ...it will be a treat to see how the pics looks

also which driver and operating system u are using ??


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> wow thats really tempting ...post some gaming pics with all settings high ...it will be a treat to see how the pics looks
> 
> also which driver and operating system u are using ??



well am using Windows XP Professional with SP2 installed(32 bit).
And using Catalyst v8.8 driver suite.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 3, 2008)

Should have waited for this. Mine idles at 57 degrees at 65% fan speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bought at a lot higher price of almost 12k after a few days it released from itwares.com. 
Mine scores 12094 with everything at stock.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Should have waited for this. Mine idles at 57 degrees at 65% fan speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bought at a lot higher price of almost 12k after a few days it released from itwares.com.
> Mine scores 12094 with everything at stock.



fan fix doesn't work for u  ...??


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 3, 2008)

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/3568/24689242ux1.th.jpg
Is their any way that i can flash my 4850 with the newer BIOS? Is it available for download?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> *img221.imageshack.us/img221/3568/24689242ux1.th.jpg
> Is their any way that i can flash my 4850 with the newer BIOS? Is it available for download?



yes u can flash bios but its risky ...so follow very carefully ...the steps ...

i suggest u USE bretware's bios on guru3d it works for many people ...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> *img221.imageshack.us/img221/3568/24689242ux1.th.jpg
> Is their any way that i can flash my 4850 with the newer BIOS? Is it available for download?



have a look at the techpowerup forums and learn about their RBE(Radeon Bios Editor) tool....it might help



Shloeb said:


> Should have waited for this. Mine idles at 57 degrees at 65% fan speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bought at a lot higher price of almost 12k after a few days it released from itwares.com.
> Mine scores 12094 with everything at stock.



hey buddy!
plz post the breakup of ur 3dmark score plz! all the SM2.0/HDR+SM3.0 stuff !!!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> have a look at the techpowerup forums and learn about their RBE(Radeon Bios Editor) tool....it might help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes one should break up the 3D mark scores ...pata nahin 3d mark CPU aur 10 cheezon ka score kyon include kar leta hai ....


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> yes one should break up the 3D mark scores ...pata nahin 3d mark CPU aur 10 cheezon ka score kyon include kar leta hai ....



+123456789

thanx for support bro!!!!

btw,when r u getting ur card? 

i think i will be geting my dell monitor within this week.....with all my limitations(and requirements),what is ur opinion abt my choice of lcd?

Did u see the pics? 

UPDATE:

Heres the temp after 10mins of Atitool action with 'Show 3d view' enabled

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/2019/loadsc3.th.gif

Thats an amazing temp! 68 degrees centigrade!!!  8)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh i will be getting my card by this week-end tomo i have to hunt for the lowest prices i can get for the card in my place ....and with ur budget i think i would have chosen the same monitor its good enough ....cos dell warranty is just awesome and its worth every penny u spend and its the best 19" out there ..

+ i don't know about the RTC error and all ...but u don't have much choices ...so i think its best for u ...and i m sure... u will be blown away ..specially since u will going from CRT to LCD ...u will love every bit of it once u get it ....and within a week u will forget any shortcoming people talk of !! 

plus i saw the pics and m very glad that there is no need for even fan tweak ...

but do post some eye candy pics from some game i would love to see it ...


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

3D Mark PIC. 
*img147.imageshack.us/img147/1411/highyx5.th.jpg
Just post yours

@mukherjee, close unnecessary processes and disable antivirus too if possible. Then u'll even get a better score than me.


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Finally got my radeon HD4850 from Xpertvision from lynx india for 9.4k including all charges and shipping
The brand is actually palit, because in their website they actually using word palit cards
and also this is almost same palit design

itz not default card it has large heatsink and two power connectors so it runs cooler i think

but not installed in system yet as i am getting new PC soon

Here are the pics

*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/22747/2093636780103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb28.webshots.com/41627/2826819490103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/10738/2177960850103661503S425x425Q85.jpg


*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2008)

No point cursing myself for buying it a few weeks earlier but I'll start posting my scores once I reinstall XP afresh.

For now my temp idles @52 degrees with 65% fan speed.Loads go to max of 77 degrees.Am pretty satisfied with it.

Guys can we skip the 3Dmark scores & get down to some real time gaming benchmarking.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ He has a valid point there.


----------



## hellgate (Sep 4, 2008)

got my Palit HD4850 2day.ran a 3DMark06 bench and scores r pretty good.

got 14677 3DMarks.thats good 4 the starting.

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ed9d788b80.jpg

will try oc'ing it more in the future.the best part is the psu that i'm running it with.its a GlacialStars 500W psu which costs just 1.3k.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats because of ur CPU. 3D Mark 06 is very CPU dependent.  Even a overclock of 200Mhz can jump up scores by 1-2k


----------



## hellgate (Sep 4, 2008)

attained a max oc of 691MHz on core and 1069MHz on mem.didnt do any modds till now.oc'd using AMD gpu clock tool.
3DMark06 score is 14864.(SM2.0 -> 5836; HDR/SM3.0 ->7538; CPU -> 3652)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

guys which drivers u are using please post that too ....


----------



## hellgate (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm using Catalyst 8.8 for all my testing.
OS is Vista Ultimate 32bit


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

great but catalyst 8.8 locks the maximum overclock to 685 MHz compare to before 725MHz u are using the ati tool available at techpowerup  ...???


----------



## hellgate (Sep 4, 2008)

^^  yup i got it from techpowerup.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

great!!! ...by the i also got my palit HD4850 today  it idles at 49 deg ...is it fine ....???


----------



## hellgate (Sep 4, 2008)

the temps r good.no probs.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

hellgate said:


> the temps r good.no probs.



cool !!! thanks !!!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 4, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> great!!! ...by the i also got my palit HD4850 today  it idles at 49 deg ...is it fine ....???



gr8 news buddy! 

by how much did the card get u poorer?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 4, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> gr8 news buddy!
> 
> by how much did the card get u poorer?



yes it is i got it along with a corsiar vx450W ...got it up and running without ant hassle ...no driver problem nothing as i suspected ....it cost me 9.7k ..did not check the 3dmark 2006 scores ....


but what about u ???what game u started playing ...? i m installing oblivion ...to see ho it works ....


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 4, 2008)

A few CRYSIS runs....

1.1280*1024, run @ High specs

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/4104/crysishighzv2.th.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/1282/rescrycs4.th.jpg

2.1280*1024, run with dx10 hack(high specs)

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/4191/cryhackdl0.th.jpg

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/4232/cryhckvwab3.th.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats all of you.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2008)

Interesting thread


----------



## toofan (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone with HD4870?????


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Anyone with HD4870?????



my personal view that only people with atleast 22" or 20" (1680x1050) [or planning to buy them in near future ] should go HD4870 ...cos at 19" i see that HD4850 blows away anything thrown on to it ....except CRYSIS ...still i can play it with all very high settings with 2x AA @ 1440x900 and get decent 34~38 fps .......and other games like oblivion IV,COH etc easily get high FPS ....off course with all settings high....

19" monitor is bottleneck to HD4850 ....

so to realize full potential of even a HD4850..... a 22" monitor is required .....otherwise its serious bottleneck to potential of HD4850..and its a decent overclocker too i was able to get 683 MHz@core +1080Mz for memory(i played games without overclock) ...didn't push it further...cos stock speeds are more than enough for the resolution i m going to play .... ...now my next buy will have to be atleast a 22" monitor if not 24" ....

so people going for HD4870 ...should keep that in mind ...cos after a point it doesn't matter (for FPS >60)....... if u are getting 90 FPS or 100FPS  ...no one will be able to feel it while playing the game...


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2008)

Mmm..am so burning with envy....!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 5, 2008)

asigh said:


> Mmm..am so burning with envy....!



wat fro bro?!?


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

^ Xfx 8500:d

I am having a hpw1907. So I think HD4850 would be more then enough.


----------



## asingh (Sep 6, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> wat fro bro?!?



Cause I am not being able to take time out..to go and get a system. I have the specs (had started a thread here for that) and money too. 

Where can I buy time from..?? 

Bored with my GT8500...looser card....!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

asigh said:


> Cause I am not being able to take time out..to go and get a system. I have the specs (had started a thread here for that) and money too.
> 
> Where can I buy time from..??
> 
> Bored with my GT8500...looser card....!



oh cheer up mate ..its not like u can't buy it...u have the money . ....just keep patience and find time and go for a day ...buy the system along with HD4850 ...also make sure u buy the HD4850 manufactured in july/august 2008 ...and u will not face any problems with them ....

time will itself present u ...when its right...to ur system ..


----------



## asingh (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> also make sure u buy the HD4850 manufactured in july/august 2008 ...and u will not face any problems with them ....



Does the packaging having the manufactured month on them..cannot remember..?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

asigh said:


> Does the packaging having the manufactured month on them..cannot remember..?



yes the packaging of all most all the computer hardware (except RAM ..perhaps) have a white sticker which says when it was manufactured and imported it also says the price and importers address everything ,palit cards have july/august 2008 written on them. and that batch doesn't face any problem of running hot or noise ,due to latest BIOS.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

There is already a thread running on the same topic - The Official ATI RV770 Discussion Thread which covers both HD4850 and HD4870. Its been a bit inactive recently though 

Perhaps Shantanu could merge the two ?


----------



## regenade (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's my OC with the HD 4850 refernce card (Sapphire)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10985/3d%20mark%2006%20hd4850%20800-1150.JPG

Currently running with Accelero S1 after market heatsink 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10986/P1040823%20%28Large%29.JPG


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There is already a thread running on the same topic - The Official ATI RV770 Discussion Thread which covers both HD4850 and HD4870. Its been a bit inactive recently though
> 
> Perhaps Shantanu could merge the two ?


well that 770 thread was for rumors and speculation and this is for the people who have already got ...HD4850 ..so i think its better separate.



regenade said:


> Here's my OC with the HD 4850 refernce card (Sapphire)
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10985/3d%20mark%2006%20hd4850%20800-1150.JPG
> 
> ...



u seem have extract every bit of juice possible with HD4850 ....what is the temperature u get with accelero S1 cooler ?? and did u try playing crysis with those high settings ?


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2008)

regenade said:


> Here's my OC with the HD 4850 refernce card (Sapphire)
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10985/3d%20mark%2006%20hd4850%20800-1150.JPG
> 
> ...



*Avast gave a warning of torzen horse on Clicking in one of the links provided. Click at your own risk.*


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't play crysis with 4850 at very high settings at 1024x768 but how do u ppl are able to play it? I get about 23-28 FPS in ver high. SOmetimes the FPS drops below 20.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I can't play crysis with 4850 at very high settings at 1024x768 but how do u ppl are able to play it? I get about 23-28 FPS in ver high. SOmetimes the FPS drops below 20.




whats ur OS ..??? i am using Vista ultimate edition 32 bit ...

alsoi don't use driver level AA and AF that can seriously compromise the performance .... applying AA and AF in CRYSIS is torture to ur system...


----------



## regenade (Sep 7, 2008)

Avast gave a warning of torzen horse on Clicking in one of the links provided. Click at your own risk.

^^ Its Trojan lol  Did u try to notice why it was doing so .....It was a flash file (.swf) which wanted access ! Btw its ImgX uploaded image. Take abt Trojan in Images. You made my day 

u seem have extract every bit of juice possible with HD4850 ....what is the temperature u get with accelero S1 cooler ?? and did u try playing crysis with those high settings ?

^^ Temps are like 65 or so loaded at those clocks ! And ya u seem to doubt hw can it to be stable at such sky high clocks! The card has been pencil modded and bios modded to get the max clocks


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

regenade said:


> ^^ Temps are like 65 or so loaded at those clocks ! And ya u seem to doubt hw can it to be stable at such sky high clocks! The card has been pencil modded and bios modded to get the max clocks



so thats the trick ...!! it good to see what a HD4850 can achieve but i will not be overclocking ..since the resolutions i play at ..i might not need overclocking ...pretty much cool for all the games...


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 7, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> whats ur OS ..??? i am using Vista ultimate edition 32 bit ...
> 
> alsoi don't use driver level AA and AF that can seriously compromise the performance .... applying AA and AF in CRYSIS is torture to ur system...


I am using Windows XP 32-bit. I usually play at 1024x768 with 16X AF, 2X AA.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I am using Windows XP 32-bit. I usually play at 1024x768 with 16X AF, 2X AA.


i hope u have applied SP3 to ur ur windows XP ..also as i told before try disabling AF and AA and then go on higher settings ....crysis is not forgiving to AA and AF ...first disable AA and AF ..tweak around to see whats the highest setting  u can play comfortably then apply AA and AF ...i hope u will get better frame rates there are many sites on the web which will give u optimum setting for CRYSIS try to follow one of that  ...i hope it helps


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 7, 2008)

When i don't apply AF and AA then the FPS difference is 25FPS.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> When i don't apply AF and AA then the FPS difference is 25FPS.



see there u go "difference 25 FPS"...so try applying AF and AA step by step ..and see where u hit the sweet spot so that u can have eye candy as well as performance to play it smoothly .......not even mighty gtx280 is comfortable playing it at 1680x1050 with AA/AF on ...gives only 34 FPS @ that _*resolution

*_so u can understand CRYSIS is a torture to any system ....i hope they come up with a optimized graphics engine in crysis-warhead.


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2008)

regenade said:


> ^^ Its Trojan lol  Did u try to notice why it was doing so .....It was a flash file (.swf) which wanted access ! Btw its ImgX uploaded image. Take abt Trojan in Images. You made my day



Can anyone explain it in detail to me??


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2008)

I got no virus warning -- AVG


----------



## saif71184 (Sep 8, 2008)

i have a sapphire radeon hd 4850 and playing crysis at 1680x1050 with everything maxed out with a smooth 40-45fps, love this baby...

i have a query, m running fan manually at 80% with xml fanfix, are there any side-effects like fan life becoming short due or something?? please advise


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

saif71184 said:


> i have a sapphire radeon hd 4850 and playing crysis at 1680x1050 with everything maxed out with a smooth 40-45fps, love this baby...



congrats on purchase and welcome to the club .....well it is a loveable card ..no doubt ..i m loving it more and more everyday ...


> i have a query, m running fan manually at 80% with xml fanfix, are there any side-effects like fan life becoming short due or something?? please advise



80% seems to be little high ...whats the temperature u are getting with fan fix....i m not sure about the life of fan ...but will check out and let u know ....


----------



## saif71184 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks imgame2

please lemme know about the fan-life thing.
the temps with fan at 80% are 40-43degs idle and 65-70degs full load


----------



## amitash (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting thread adn the card is just brilliant...Rarerly can u see such vfm
Anyone running 2 of these babies on CF??

And btw no virus detected by Kaspersky on those 2 images


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

@regenade: How much does the Accelero S1 cost? Also is it difficult to fix it onto this card? I have never opened up a GPU before.I wanted to get a better cooling solution for my card.For some reason it's idling to 65 degrees now which previously used to be around 53 degrees with 75% fan speed.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 8, 2008)

So 8800 GTS are not allowed here?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats for the card Cody.Just spoke to Jay about it.BTW did you like the packaging he had sent it in?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> So 8800 GTS are not allowed here?



don't know..... whats to disscuss about 8800GTS???


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

Just curious has anybody bought HD4850 from techshop.in.If you have how was the service.

Does anybody have wallets big enough to try this(insane)stuff. 
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190990


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @regenade: How much does the Accelero S1 cost? Also is it difficult to fix it onto this card? I have never opened up a GPU before.I wanted to get a better cooling solution for my card.For some reason it's idling to 65 degrees now which previously used to be around 53 degrees with 75% fan speed.



its available at lynx @ about 1.5k  _*here*_....make sure u buy one of those manufactured after may 2008 ...to get the support for HD4850/HD4870 (look *here *).......unless it won't fit properly AFAIK ...its pretty simple and straightforward and it comes with really good thermal paste ..but i haven't done it myself ...so perhaps renegade can answer is better....



uchiha_madara said:


> Just curious has anybody bought HD4850 from techshop.in.If you have how was the service.
> 
> Does anybody have wallets big enough to try this(insane)stuff.
> *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190990




ooh i wouldn't risk that ...untill i have used my HD4850 for 2-3 years ...and @1280x1024 ...without overclocking my HD4850 plays every game with max settings ...i m happy with stock clocks for now ....perhaps with a 24" monitor i will need it ...


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @regenade: How much does the Accelero S1 cost? Also is it difficult to fix it onto this card? I have never opened up a GPU before.I wanted to get a better cooling solution for my card.For some reason it's idling to 65 degrees now which previously used to be around 53 degrees with 75% fan speed.


Exactly. Mine used to idle at 53 degrees before. Now its 57 degrees idle. 
65% fan speed. 
@imgame2 I tried disabling AF and AA. Now i get 42 FPS in SNOW Level. Earlier i used to get 23-25 FPS. Resolution 1024x768. But still i think its not normal. Ppl are getting this kinda FPS at HD resolutions.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone completed Gears of War with Catalyst 8.7 drivers? I had some frame clipping issues at times.Not to mention I got a VPU recovery message once during the game.May be the game's buggy or ATI's driver are simply crap, but this never happened to me with my previous Nvidia card.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Anyone completed Gears of War with Catalyst 8.7 drivers? I had some frame clipping issues at times.Not to mention I got a VPU recovery message once during the game.May be the game's buggy or ATI's driver are simply crap, but this never happened to me with my previous Nvidia card.




why not try catalyst 8.8 drivers...??

catalyst 8.7 has some issues with gears of war ..try using catalyst 8.6 or catalyst 8.8 ...i hope u will not encounter any problem ..what was ur previous nVidia card ??


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 8, 2008)

saif71184 said:


> thanks imgame2
> 
> please lemme know about the fan-life thing.
> the temps with fan at 80% are 40-43degs idle and 65-70degs full load



welcome to the jungle bro! 

well,IMO u shud set that speed to 60% or something......

lets visualize.....say life ur fan is some 'x' hrs(its Mean Time Between Failure).......
the more RPM it spins at....the more damage it incurs due to accelerated wear.....as compared to duty at a lower RPM.....get my point?



Shloeb said:


> Exactly. Mine used to idle at 53 degrees before. Now its 57 degrees idle.
> 65% fan speed.
> @imgame2 I tried disabling AF and AA. Now i get 42 FPS in SNOW Level. Earlier i used to get 23-25 FPS. Resolution 1024x768. But still i think its not normal. Ppl are getting this kinda FPS at HD resolutions.




wat version of Catalyst r u using? Also...when u r installing a new set of Catalyst drivers,b sure to remove both the older catalyst and ati gpu driver.thereafter boot into safemode and remove alll the remnants of the drivers by using DriverSweeper Here
......then perform a clean install.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 8, 2008)

I m using 8.8 catalyst. Btw the settings were not very high. I installed a Nature Mod. There were only a few settings of Very High.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> welcome to the jungle bro!
> 
> well,IMO u shud set that speed to 60% or something......
> 
> ...


well doc thats quite a bit of maths and all mean time between failure .....by the way what games are u playing these days on ur HD4850 ??


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry; I dont own the card but plan to buy a system and am thinking about buying this card. 

Some of the users are complaining about terrible FPS; eg Shloeb.
Im just confused, this one oughtta be a powerful card at VFM. But Crysis pawns it at just 1024x768?? Im getting mad.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 8, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Sorry; I dont own the card but plan to buy a system and am thinking about buying this card.
> 
> Some of the users are complaining about terrible FPS; eg Shloeb.
> Im just confused, this one oughtta be a powerful card at VFM. But Crysis pawns it at just 1024x768?? Im getting mad.



Thats only 1 outta many complaining! Go for it bro! 8)
I hv no regrets! All the probs dat u see r mostly due to older drivers and incorrect configs( i mean ingame configs )



imgame2 said:


> well doc thats quite a bit of maths and all mean time between failure .....by the way what games are u playing these days on ur HD4850 ??



well...crysis,cod4,coh:Opposing fronts,Grid.
will soon be buying Spore....
will soon be acquiring Mercenaries2,Settlers 6,Devil May Cry4 

ur requested eye candy pix:
1.gpu benchmark wid new dell se198wfp @1440*900 @max details

*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7158/newdellrunww3.th.jpg

2.a screenshot of above

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/4205/crynwnr2.th.jpg

3.gameplay pic 1

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/2222/cry1ls8.th.jpg

4.gameplay pic 2

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/2481/cry2ou0.th.jpg

5.gameplay pic 3

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1326/cry3xf9.th.jpg

Happy?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> Happy?



very ...like a doc's prescription u gave me ....eye candy ...and its way sweet than any of those medicines


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

@mukherjee
OKey Dokey man... Im definitely in lov with this baby but thought asking would be better than splurging and regretting. Anyways, I'll look out for newer versions with newer bios and hence better temps and stability; that what I oughtta do isnt it?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Sorry; I dont own the card but plan to buy a system and am thinking about buying this card.
> 
> Some of the users are complaining about terrible FPS; eg Shloeb.
> Im just confused, this one oughtta be a powerful card at VFM. But Crysis pawns it at just 1024x768?? Im getting mad.



i don't know how he is the only one getting LOW FPS in crysis ...its a good card and u should buy it ...

just look at the average FPS doc. mukherjee is getting ..and i m getting near about the same ...in crysis ...

i m playing all the games @1280x1024
i tried 

oblivion IV- all settings MAX getting -constant 60 FPS (limited due to vync)
GRAW2-all settings max and software PhysX -about 80 FPS 
COH-all settings max -constant 60 FPS (limited to vsync)
CNC-TW-all settings max constant 30 FPS(limited by game)
WIC-all settings max ,avg 70FPS

the list goes on ....

and all this on 1280x1024 resolution max supported by 19" monitors ...same is the story with 22" monitors u can get same kind of performance...so what are u waiting for ...?? and why are u confused ...???


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

@imgame2 .. Thanks for reassuring. Ill keep that in mind.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> @imgame2 .. Thanks for reassuring. Ill keep that in mind.


moreover crysis can be harsh on any system even with a GTX280 suffers at AA/AF with 34 fps on 1680x1050 resolution

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4850,1957-14.html

trick is to find the sweet spot between performance and eye candy specially in CRYSIS..


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> very ...like a doc's prescription u gave me ....eye candy ...and its way sweet than any of those medicines



ah yes,my pleasure! 
btw....do ya use FRAPS to measure the framerates?



IronManForever said:


> @mukherjee
> OKey Dokey man... Im definitely in lov with this baby but thought asking would be better than splurging and regretting. Anyways, I'll look out for newer versions with newer bios and hence better temps and stability; that what I oughtta do isnt it?



well yes.
u shud do well to buy a card that was manufactured in end july 08,not before that,bcoz the latest bios(v011.007.000.000.000000) was compiled only on 30th jul 08! get the general idea bro?
my palit card has the latest bios....runs cooler too.....
*img161.imageshack.us/img161/2104/infohp2.th.gif
either get the new palit card(the earlier one used ref cooler) or the new PCB Sapphire model....both shud do as well,but AFAIK,the Sapphire card still usees the older bios revision.
also,sapphire has better bundle than palit but costs more.

so its ur choice anyway.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> ah yes,my pleasure!
> btw....do ya use FRAPS to measure the framerates?



ya i use FRAPS ...to measure framerates...what about u ?


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> ya i use FRAPS ...to measure framerates...what about u ?



well,i dont use any....should i use FRAPS?is it any good?


----------



## saif71184 (Sep 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> welcome to the jungle bro!
> 
> well,IMO u shud set that speed to 60% or something......
> 
> ...




Researched alot on forums, and almost everyone using fanfix have it on 65-70%, well problem here is if i set fan to 60% chances of card overheating under full load worry me, so to compensate i have set it to 70% .

i am using catalyst 8.8 both on xp as well as vista, so far played crysis, grid, gears of war, only problem i had was a gpu recover in gow cutscene, but thts more of a buggy gow problem .

thanks for helping though..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> and all this on 1280x1024 resolution max supported by 19" monitors ...same is the story with 22" monitors u can get same kind of performance...so what are u waiting for ...?? and why are u confused ...???


My 19 inch CRT supports a max of 1792x1344 resolution.



imgame2 said:


> why not try catalyst 8.8 drivers...??
> 
> catalyst 8.7 has some issues with gears of war ..try using catalyst 8.6 or catalyst 8.8 ...i hope u will not encounter any problem ..what was ur previous nVidia card ??


Are you sure about it? I have fresh installed Windows XP with SP2 & got the latest 8.8 Catalyst installed.I'll run GeOW again if possible.My earlier Nvidia card was 7900GT.

The only problems I had with this card was:
1.)Some strange white lines appearing while playing videos in WMP (now fixed with Catalyst 8.8 )
2.)Gears of War's frame clipping issues
3.)Turok getting white horizontal lines in 2 levels
4.)Test Drive Unlimited, Assassin's Creed & Rainbow Six Vegas 2 giving below average performance.Around 34Fps with everything high @1280x1024.

May be it was my drivers installation or my CPU bottlenecking the above games but I'll give it a second run now.It would be helpful if other users post their weird experiences with this card as well.

The other games I benchmarked were:
Crysis @1280x1024, High settings No AA & AF - 36Fps Avg, 49Fps Max & 29Fps min.

Bioshock with everything high @1280x1024 - 60fps+ at all times

GriD same setting as above with 8X FSAA - 58fps

Flatout Ultimate Carnage with 8X AA - 53fps

Turok - 60fps constant

Gears of War - 62 fps constant


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ I have the similar performance as u. May be its the GeCube cards. I will correct my signature. I had a sapphire but then i got it replaced because it was faulty. The performance i am getting is with a GeCube ATI HD4850. So i think the problems are with GeCube. Because u r also getting just 36 FPS average with "High". Thats not even "Very High"

By the way why are u ppl saying MAXED out crysis. This means that u r having this FPS in HIGH settings. Not Very High.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2008)

I care less about Crysis but more about the rest of the games which are to come out.If it's delivering dodgy performance in random games then I can't pin point where the issue lies.My main bet is my processor which is possibly the only thing I can think of right now.You have a better processor than my Sholeb & it shouldn't bottleneck anything.What other games did you benchmark?

I won't say it's GeCube which is causing performance issues as it's the same reference design & clocks speeds as the rest.So technically the card is built by ATI but branded by GeCube, with zero changes.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 9, 2008)

^^Yes. I had the frame pauses in FEAR, Gears of War, Crysis. The gameplay was not smooth. Even STALKER.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> ^^ I have the similar performance as u. May be its the GeCube cards. I will correct my signature. I had a sapphire but then i got it replaced because it was faulty. The performance i am getting is with a GeCube ATI HD4850. So i think the problems are with GeCube. Because u r also getting just 36 FPS average with "High". Thats not even "Very High"
> 
> By the way why are u ppl saying MAXED out crysis. This means that u r having this FPS in HIGH settings. Not Very High.



i seriously don't understand why u are getting such low FPS ...perhaps install fresh windows copy and install sp3 and then run it ...or try vista ultimate 32bit version (DX10 can do the trick)...i would have loved to show my test results ...but i uninstalled it since i have to reinstall both xp and vista 64bit ...will show u once i install it again ..

and believe me it has nothing to do with Gecube ....leave aside crysis ..what about other games how do they perform  ...???



allwyndlima said:


> I care less about Crysis but more about the rest of the games which are to come out.If it's delivering dodgy performance in random games then I can't pin point where the issue lies.My main bet is my processor which is possibly the only thing I can think of right now.You have a better processor than my Sholeb & it shouldn't bottleneck anything.What other games did you benchmark?
> 
> I won't say it's GeCube which is causing performance issues as it's the same reference design & clocks speeds as the rest.So technically the card is built by ATI but branded by GeCube, with zero changes.



i m sure u will not face such problems with the games coming out ...cos u are not the only one with HD4850 and its arguably the the most selling card and the shear volume with which this card has already sold ...any game maker will make sure that it does support and optimize the game for HD4850.



mukherjee said:


> well,i dont use any....should i use FRAPS?is it any good?



oh its a very nice and small utility which shows FPS in any D3D or opengl application ..can take in-game screen shot or record movie...it can either show the current  FPS on any games on any corner of ur choice or can record the FPS and average FPS anytime...its useful but yes ..its not perfect !! can only give u idea about FPS


----------



## bold_tank (Sep 9, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Finally got my radeon HD4850 from Xpertvision from lynx india for 9.4k including all charges and shipping*
> *The brand is actually palit, because in their website they actually using word palit cards*
> *and also this is almost same palit design*
> 
> ...


 

hou u got it in 9.4k...coz i have checked there website and it's priced at 11095/-
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=237


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

bold_tank said:


> hou u got it in 9.4k...coz i have checked there website and it's priced at 11095/-
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=237




the one he talking about is here 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2736 

but add 4% tax to that price and shipping 170 rupess too ...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

are the prices of hd4850 on the nortward trend or wat? 
btw,imgame2,add a siggy wid ur system config plz!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the posting of pics trend ,Congrats yesh1683.


----------



## asingh (Sep 10, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well,i dont use any....should i use FRAPS?is it any good?


 
Fraps is good to check FPS. But it does chew up some RAM space and CPU cycles, since its an application running. 

I use it for reference, to check how will my system is scaling after an OC has been implemented...!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 10, 2008)

well....i hv startd using FRAPS.....got some '0'(zero) frames in Crysis! 

i mean 0 FPS  !!!!!!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 10, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well....i hv startd using FRAPS.....got some '0'(zero) frames in Crysis!
> 
> i mean 0 FPS  !!!!!!




crysis can be pretty nasty on a system .....by the crysis warhead is set to release on September 12...lets see what it has to offer


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> crysis can be pretty nasty on a system .....by the crysis warhead is set to release on September 12...lets see what it has to offer



hmmmm.saw some post in techtree telling that 30k pc will run or summat!
r u going for Spore?i think i'll buy it!


----------



## asingh (Sep 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well....i hv startd using FRAPS.....got some '0'(zero) frames in Crysis!
> 
> i mean 0 FPS  !!!!!!


 
What were your settings, did it occur on scenes where lots of people are involved...intense character movement..?


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

asigh said:


> What were your settings, did it occur on scenes where lots of people are involved...intense character movement..?



1440*900*32bpp,8x anisotropic filtering,4x AA,DX9 high settings...... 8)
Yes u,got that right.....

but only for a fraction of a second acc to FRAPS!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> hmmmm.saw some post in techtree telling that 30k pc will run or summat!
> r u going for Spore?i think i'll buy it!



i don't know how good is spore...i was reading on IGN that it is a complicated game ! 


i m looking forward to crysis warhead ..they extended the  release date to 16 September now !


----------



## Count Dracula (Sep 11, 2008)

I own the Palit version.Exactly same as the one in the first post of the thread.Mine's idling at 49 degree celsius .Thats OK I guess?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> I own the Palit version.Exactly same as the one in the first post of the thread.Mine's idling at 49 degree celsius .Thats OK I guess?



thats perfect its the same as mine(same palit HD4850) ....moreover even at load it goes max upto 67 deg i guess ...

i guess no problems with PALIT right ???

i count u are the sixth one with PALIT HD4850 ...and without any problem.


----------



## Count Dracula (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes,no problems till now.Everything's running smooth.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Yes,no problems till now.Everything's running smooth.



cool welcome to the club ....what games did u try and what fps u got ...? keep us posted ...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

wow!!100 post alredy!  



Count Dracula said:


> I own the Palit version.Exactly same as the one in the first post of the thread.Mine's idling at 49 degree celsius .Thats OK I guess?



welcome to the club bro!
ur card's doing fine...jus get playing! 



imgame2 said:


> i don't know how good is spore...i was reading on IGN that it is a complicated game !
> 
> 
> i m looking forward to crysis warhead ..they extended the  release date to 16 September now !



hmmmm....few more days to wait!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> wow!!100 post alredy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so tell me more about spore and congrats on buying logitech G1 gaming keyboard and mouse combo !


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> so tell me more about spore and congrats on buying logitech G1 gaming keyboard and mouse combo !


thanks bro!

lets picture this:
u start as a single cell,u evolve into multicellular organism,then develop group habits,make ur species dominate the world,even the galaxy,all the time changing the nitty gritties of ur system!!
read the review _here_ and _here_

u will like it!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> thanks bro!
> 
> lets picture this:
> u start as a single cell,u evolve into multicellular organism,then develop group habits,make ur species dominate the world,even the galaxy,all the time changing the nitty gritties of ur system!!
> ...



oh being a doc it really appeals u ...with cell and multicellular organism ..?? (just kidding don't take it seriously ) i will download the demo and try it ....BTW how much are u getting it for in india  ???


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> oh being a doc it really appeals u ...with cell and multicellular organism ..?? (just kidding don't take it seriously ) i will download the demo and try it ....BTW how much are u getting it for in india  ???



well,not really.
what i like is the concept....u r not GOD,but get play something different,LIFE! its a never before experience.... 8)
well,will inquire abt price a few days l8r in the local stores....


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well,not really.
> what i like is the concept....u r not GOD,but get play something different,LIFE! its a never before experience.... 8)
> well,will inquire abt price a few days l8r in the local stores....


ok i will try it out on ur recommendation ..and moreover we need games to try out on my new card ....don't we ??


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well i own the Palit ATI Radeon HD 4850 also. Bought it this week for 9.2k! Totally blown away by its performance!! And guess what... My card idles at 39 deg. And 48-50 deg at massive load!! Because of my custom made free custom cooling!!
 
Just wanted to know... I updated my driver to catalyst 8.8 today. Just wanted to are there any extra hotfixes available from ATI?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Well i own the Palit ATI Radeon HD 4850 also. Bought it this week for 9.2k! Totally blown away by its performance!! And guess what... My card idles at 39 deg. And 48-50 deg at massive load!! Because of my custom made free custom cooling!!
> 
> Just wanted to know... I updated my driver to catalyst 8.8 today. Just wanted to are there any extra hotfixes available from ATI?



congrats on new palit HD4850 card and welcome to the club .....(that makes u one more to plait HD4850 club)

and what is this custom made cooling solution ...???

there is hotfix available for catalyst 8.8...but why do u need it ....i don't think there is any need  ....everything works fine for my HD4850.

where did u buy it from ???


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Well i own the Palit ATI Radeon HD 4850 also. Bought it this week for 9.2k! Totally blown away by its performance!! And guess what... My card idles at 39 deg. And 48-50 deg at massive load!! Because of my custom made free custom cooling!!
> 
> Just wanted to know... I updated my driver to catalyst 8.8 today. Just wanted to are there any extra hotfixes available from ATI?



hey buddy,cud u plz post a pic of ur custom cooled palit hd4850 card????


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well i guess you guys would laugh when you hear my custom cooling solution! My cooling solution is provided by crompton greaves fan running in full speed at 5!!   
Thats coz my f@%&ing zebronics cabinet has screws with which my Asus P5Q Pro mobo doesnt fit. So i kept my cabinet lying on the ground open. While i search the whole town for bigger screws!!!
Got my 3D Mark scores today. It registered at 41434. No overclocking.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2008)

Tried Alone In The Dark yesterday & got 60Fps fixed all throughout with everything on high & HDR ON.The game sucks balls in terms of control system.It practically uses all the keys available on the keyboard.Why on earth would a button like 'Print Screen' be used for any action?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys, i owned asus M2NPV-VM mobo, with onboard NVIDIA 6150 and nForce 430. Can i go for HD 4850, Bcoz its from ATI. is there any incompatibility between them ?


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 13, 2008)

How many have u experienced VPU Recover errors on your pc or ur pc got restarted while playing a game because during game ur pc hung??


----------



## toofan (Sep 15, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> Guys, i owned asus M2NPV-VM mobo, with onboard NVIDIA 6150 and nForce 430. Can i go for HD 4850, Bcoz its from ATI. is there any incompatibility between them ?



No.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> How many have u experienced VPU Recover errors on your pc or ur pc got restarted while playing a game because during game ur pc hung??


I encountered only one VPU recovery error till now.That was only while playing Gears of War.No crashes or reboots.Infact VPU recovery prevents it your PC from rebooting on any conflict.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

Got my Palit 4850 last Saturday (I'm from kolkata).

This card is awesome! With dual-slot cooler (yeah!, August import batch) - this cards idles @ 45-46 C and at load reaches max 55 C.

Can you imagine?
Cheers!



allwyndlima said:


> Tried Alone In The Dark yesterday & got 60Fps fixed all throughout with everything on high & HDR ON.The game sucks balls in terms of control system.It practically uses all the keys available on the keyboard.Why on earth would a button like 'Print Screen' be used for any action?



Thanks for your comments. This game was in my buy-list but now I will think again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't think twice.The game is totally worth it & a must play.Heck I got it right when it released for the PC.Infact completed it without any issues on my 7900GT.It's only with this card, I faced some issues.I suppose the 8.7 Catalyst has some issues with this game, so upgrading the driver might help.Congrats for your card & welcome to the club.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Don't think twice.The game is totally worth it & a must play.Heck I got it right when it released for the PC.Infact completed it without any issues on my 7900GT.It's only with this card, I faced some issues.I suppose the 8.7 Catalyst has some issues with this game, so upgrading the driver might help.Congrats for your card & welcome to the club.



Thanks.
I am concerned about the game controls mainly.

But it is creepy right? I'm planning to play at night with night-lamp on only. 

I've already installed Catalyst 8.8.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

The control system is very easy.Even a 7 year old kid would easily adapt to it.It's the usual WSAD combination for movement, space for sprint & cover & the rest if pretty much straight forward as you would get in a FPS game.

The game's atmosphere is pretty spooky.Most of the time you'll have to go through darker zones but towards the end, it's usually in a well lit up area & daytime environment.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
Great! One more question. Does it has replay value?
I don't want to buy any games which I don't like to play twice or thrice !


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Well i guess you guys would laugh when you hear my custom cooling solution! My cooling solution is provided by crompton greaves fan running in full speed at 5!!
> Thats coz my f@%&ing zebronics cabinet has screws with which my Asus P5Q Pro mobo doesnt fit. So i kept my cabinet lying on the ground open. While i search the whole town for bigger screws!!!
> Got my 3D Mark scores today. It registered at 41434. No overclocking.



simply awesome !!!!!!! lol 



Shloeb said:


> How many have u experienced VPU Recover errors on your pc or ur pc got restarted while playing a game because during game ur pc hung??



never faced any VPU errors or anyother whatsoever .....only faced long loading times with crysis and doom3 but thats cos i was on low RAM before now after upgrading RAM ..no issues ...some games stuck for a second ..but i guess thats cos i m using old SATA I 160 Hdd ....upgrading soon to SATA2 WD-640GB ...i m sure even those issues will go too.

@allwyndlima 

..i m playing gears of war with catalyst 8.8 and windows vista x64 ultimate without any issues till now ..lets see if i face any when i reach at the end !


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've just bought HD4850.
How to benchmark it?
Where do I get benchmarking s/wares? Are they free?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

try 3d mark 2005 or 3dmark 2006 ...or 3dmark vantage ....go to 

*www.futuremark.com/

and they are not free..but u can download and use ...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 15, 2008)

You can benchmark it by using 3DMark 06 if you are using XP. Or if you are using Vista you can use 3DMark Vantage. That's just to check the graphics part of the machine. 

If you want the whole PC benchmark you have get PCMark05 for XP and PCMark Vantage for Vista. 
Install all the latest patches. Then run it.   

They are not free. 

*www.futuremark.com/download/



imgame2 said:


> simply awesome !!!!!!! lol
> !


 
         Thanks Man!!!! If dust wasn't a problem I would have stuck to this cooling system forever!!!!

I got my 3D Benchmark Scores at 41434!!! How is it??? Is it good, average or too low???


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
Man they are huge sized download! 

Better skip benchmarking the PC for the time being.

By any chance, is there any free benchmarking software available?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> Man they are huge sized download!
> 
> Better skip benchmarking the PC for the time being.
> ...



look personally i m not a fan of benchmarking utilities that are coming out of future mark now ...they take so many obscure things into score which doesn't really matter in reality 

better benchmark with a game ..see how much fps u are getting in crysis,fear,cod4 or quake wars ...thats the best thing to say for a graphics card ! 

for general purpose system benchmark sisoftware is good,its not free ...but its lite version is more than anything u will ever need !

*sisoftware.net/index.html?dir=news&location=xii_sp2_release&langx=en&a=



hell_storm2006 said:


> You can benchmark it by using 3DMark 06 if you are using XP. Or if you are using Vista you can use 3DMark Vantage. That's just to check the graphics part of the machine.
> 
> If you want the whole PC benchmark you have get PCMark05 for XP and PCMark Vantage for Vista.
> Install all the latest patches. Then run it.
> ...




which 3d mark score is that  ?? 3dmark 03, or 05 or 06  or vantage  ???


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

I m getting 71FPS in HL2. I think it's locked down.
In HL2 EpisodeTwo I'm getting 100-120 FPS with everything in highest settings with 2XAA and 60%AF. WOW! Man this is great.


Don't have Crysis yet (reluctant to get it nothing but a superior FarCry, perhaps!).

Will let you know about COD4, WiC etc. when I'll start to play them.



Edit: Quake 4 is also FPS locked game.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^cheers!
btw,did ya get ur sennheiser headphones?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I m getting 71FPS in HL2. I think it's locked down.
> In HL2 EpisodeTwo I'm getting 100-120 FPS with everything in highest settings with 2XAA and 60%AF. WOW! Man this is great.



HL2 its locked down cos Vsync is on in the settings switch it off and u will see it easily averages 140 FPS or so  ..i get variable FPS with all settings MAX (including AA and AF) @1280x1024 res...sometimes it goes down to 100 sometimes it goes upto 300.

u should also increase AA and AF in episode two ! comeon this card can run anything at high setting except CRYSIS.



> Don't have Crysis yet (reluctant to get it nothing but a superior FarCry, perhaps!).


its so much more than Farcry,its just wow in every sense,graphics story and gameplay!!



> Will let you know about COD4, WiC etc. when I'll start to play them.


i will be waiting to see  how it fares



mukherjee said:


> ^^^^cheers!
> btw,did ya get ur sennheiser headphones?



BTW i checked out spore is 999/- india and i downloaded the trial and installed but it doesn't work on VISTA x64 Ultimate ,it doesn't start saying some problem with dx9 file not found on the system perhaps updating the vista will do the trick!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> Great! One more question. Does it has replay value?
> I don't want to buy any games which I don't like to play twice or thrice !


I completed it twice already.It offers more replay value in terms of increased difficulty on online co-op mode.It's an absolute treat playing this game in co-op.



> i m playing gears of war with catalyst 8.8 and windows vista x64 ultimate without any issues till now ..lets see if i face any when i reach at the end !


It happened to me on 2 occasions.The first one was when me & Dom have to reach the gas station.During one such sequence we have to take cover behind the a burning car & push it so we can cover more ground to kill some locusts & save our butts from those Krylls.While pushing that car the display went whitish & all of a sudden when I hit the ESC button, I can't see any of the menu entries.Meaning the options for 'Quit game' 'continue' etc. are not visible.

Next was just before I reached RAAM over the train.That's where I got the VPU recovery error too.I have installed Catalyst 8.8 as well, so no dramas till now.The temps have shot up though.Previously it used to idle at 53 degrees & now it's 67 degrees with fan speed set to 70%.I guess it needs more cleaning.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> ^^^^cheers!
> btw,did ya get ur sennheiser headphones?



I am not looking for headphones!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I am not looking for headphones!


oh there is another guy here called arijit4885 

he posted a thread for headphones !! 

strikingly similar names !


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
I have three friends with same name excluding me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

hey guys, which *brand* to go for -  HD 4850.

will be getting the card from NYC.

i wants better Customer support


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> hey guys, which *brand* to go for -  HD 4850.
> 
> will be getting the card from NYC.
> 
> i wants better Customer support



since u are from chennai go for palit or gecube whichever u get cheaper ....both are supplied here from tirupati so ...and as a distributor they are good! i

 haven't heard good news of support for sapphire in chennai ! moreover sappphire is difficult to find in richie street,

MSI u won't get in chennai(well u can get it in mahavir computers at insane prices) since it has pathetic service support!

so far palit or gecube is good choice ! i bought palit HD4850 ...so far no problems whatso ever!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

^getting the card from USA (nyc) 

then Palit/GeCube it is


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^getting the card from USA (nyc)
> 
> then Palit/GeCube it is



oh if u are getting from USA ...then why not go for MSI  the quad pipe cooling solution (v151) or better get a sapphire toxic model with zalman cooler it will be much cheaper for u,

they run cool 

also actually u can get a HD4870 at the price we are getting HD4850 ...its about $289 =12.5k here in india ....

u can go for ASUS models as well as they cost almost same as other companies model ! and with ASUS u will not face any support problems...just look for international warranty.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

^

almost forgot ASUS 

btw the budget is strictly $200

tell which brand to go for.
support is compulsory .
performace should be also better, & no heat issues , coz will be gaming & designin (catia) at HOT Chennai


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It happened to me on 2 occasions.The first one was when me & Dom have to reach the gas station.During one such sequence we have to take cover behind the a burning car & push it so we can cover more ground to kill some locusts & save our butts from those Krylls.While pushing that car the display went whitish & all of a sudden when I hit the ESC button, I can't see any of the menu entries.Meaning the options for 'Quit game' 'continue' etc. are not visible.
> 
> Next was just before I reached RAAM over the train.That's where I got the VPU recovery error too.I have installed Catalyst 8.8 as well, so no dramas till now.The temps have shot up though.Previously it used to idle at 53 degrees & now it's 67 degrees with fan speed set to 70%.I guess it needs more cleaning.



when i will reach there i will let u know ..actually i m playing/testing too many games right now ...so just get stuck with one when i start playing it !


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

should i go for ASUS EAH4850/HTDI/512M [link]
has lots of features & at $200


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> should i go for ASUS EAH4850/HTDI/512M [link]
> has lots of features & at $200



its plain HD4850....
i don't know how u will be buying it ....but at newegg its $180 and 

look at this one 

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=8&l3=725&l4=0&model=2329&modelmenu=1

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121272

costs $204 

make sure to look for international warranty to get is availed in india ...

and don't worry about the temp ..my palit HD4850 runs at 49 deg idle and 59 deg onload in chennai  ..thats alright i guess ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

will be getting it from shop.

will try to get EAH4850 TOP/HTDI/512M (the one you told).

if its availabe at shops for $210, then its ok, coz have to get a camera too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97747


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> will be getting it from shop.
> 
> will try to get EAH4850 TOP/HTDI/512M (the one you told).
> 
> if its availabe at shops for $210, then its ok, coz have to get a camera too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97747




thats cool and keep us posted about its performance once u get it!

and canon recently after EOS 400D ....churning out good quality cameras.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I am not looking for headphones!



khaichhe re!!! ottonto dukkhito! ki confusing, eki namdhaam to....sorry bro!



imgame2 said:


> oh there is another guy here called arijit4885
> 
> he posted a thread for headphones !!
> 
> strikingly similar names !



yeah,found that out later....both are havint similar names,rather same,apart from the nos...!!!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 16, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> which 3d mark score is that  ?? 3dmark 03, or 05 or 06  or vantage  ???



I'm using 3D Mark06....


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 16, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> I'm using 3D Mark06....




and what is the score u are getting ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just started with two games on my new Palit HD4850.

World in Conflict : "Test Benchmark" showing average 60FPS in 'Very High' settings. I don't know whether it is okay or I should get more!  Comment.

The Witcher: With every graphics settings at highest settings (4xAA + 16x AF) at 1440x900 resolution, this game in running like a Ferrari. 

Thanks to ATi for this low-cost beast.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Just started with two games on my new Palit HD4850.
> 
> World in Conflict : "Test Benchmark" showing average 60FPS in 'Very High' settings. I don't know whether it is okay or I should get more!  Comment.


i get the same again i think ur V-sync is on thats why its locked at 60 FPS ..turn v sync off and u will get more ...for comfortable game play anything above 30 FPS is good


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i get the same again i think ur V-sync is on thats why its locked at 60 FPS ..turn v sync off and u will get more ...for comfortable game play anything above 30 FPS is good


 
Playing in 60 FPS is like watching a movie. 
How to turn off vSync? No such option within the game.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Playing in 60 FPS is like watching a movie.
> How to turn off vSync? No such option within the game.


turn if off on ur driver level ...go to 3d--->> all settings --->second setting there is the one wait for vertical refresh! put it always off and tell me what happens ...sadly i had to reinstall my vista so removed my WIC ...can't tell u in-game settings ...

it is ...and those games look good ..i mean really good with all eye candy on ..don't they  ???


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

I want to know about the Palits sonic version of HD4850 is it runs cooler then normal Palit HD4850 and what is the difference between them? 
How much is that card overclocked.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> I want to know about the Palits sonic version of HD4850 is it runs cooler then normal Palit HD4850 and what is the difference between them?
> How much is that card overclocked.



the cooler on palit HD4850 sonic is much better than plain palit HD4850 ..so it should run cool with dual copper heatpipes running through a nickel plated radiator.

Hd4850 sonic  runs at 685 MHz core clock against 625 MHz of plain HD4850 ...and newer plain Palit comes with dual slot cooler but not as good as the one with sonic ...still it keeps the HD4850 cool @49 deg idle...i hope that cooler will also keep the card in around this range since its pre-overclocked !

but the catch here is palit 4850 sonic is not available in india yet ! ..AFAIK  but if u can get one its really a good buy !

off the topic i....i don't know much camera websites but would suggest u 
1.find out what camera's u can get at 15k budget!
2.register in one of those website forum and ask the question about which camera is best for ur budget,cos not many camera user here as far as i can see ....


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> t
> off the topic i....i don't know much camera websites but would suggest u
> 1.find out what camera's u can get at 15k budget!
> 2.register in one of those website forum and ask the question about which camera is best for ur budget,cos not many camera user here as far as i can see ....



Thanks for this brilliant Idea dear.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 18, 2008)

new amd catalyst v8.9 driver suite released.

*game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp for win xp 32 bit....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice.But I am really falling short on this month's quota for my limited internet.Will have to download it later on may be.Can someone please try this & let us know if there are any fixes or noticeable difference at all?


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 18, 2008)

check this link
*forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=273702


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like they have included hotfix for HD4850 and HD4870 to increase stability and performance.

Guys, anyone noticed performance increase after 8.9?


----------



## forever (Sep 18, 2008)

I used the ingame benchmarks for a couple of games and getting the same fps nearly that i used to get on the previous version


----------



## newneo (Sep 18, 2008)

i have bought two gecube 4870. but I'm not able to try them out properly because of the msi x48c mobo (cos' it sucks!!!!)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 18, 2008)

forever said:


> I used the ingame benchmarks for a couple of games and getting the same fps nearly that i used to get on the previous version




which Card do u have ??? u were buying 4870x2 right  ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2008)

forever said:


> I used the ingame benchmarks for a couple of games and getting the same fps nearly that i used to get on the previous version



Did you check temperatures, overclocking stability etc?


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Looks like they have included hotfix for HD4850 and HD4870 to increase stability and performance.
> 
> Guys, anyone noticed performance increase after 8.9?



well,havent seen much chng in games(rather havent tried),
but gpuz gives a strange reading

earlier:

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/2104/infohp2.gif

now:

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/08/09/18/ebh.png

any comments? i m real confused!


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats a bug in GPUz i suppose. Update it to a new version if it has released. Many ppl have had this. But not all.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 18, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well,havent seen much chng in games(rather havent tried),
> but gpuz gives a strange reading
> any comments? i m real confused!



as sholeb said ..its a bug in GPU-Z ....so don't worry about it ....i m getting the same reading!



desiibond said:


> Did you check temperatures, overclocking stability etc?



just installed catalyst 8.9 on vista ultimate 64bit

idle temp is same as before(49 deg~50 deg)...i feel overclocking stability is better as i have only done overclocking with auto tune(allows max core speed of 675 MHz only) i could get 665 MHz core and 1038MHz memory at the temp (@ full load )of 65 deg ~67deg

Crysis rips through at that overclock speed ..could easily get 40~43 fps avg @1280x1024 high details and no AA .

and i m playing Crysis in 64-bit mode on my PC,obviously dx10 mode since vista !

installing assassin's creed now will tell the result soon!


----------



## forever (Sep 18, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> which Card do u have ??? u were buying 4870x2 right  ??



4850 for now, i am waiting for the 4850x2 though 



desiibond said:


> Did you check temperatures, overclocking stability etc?



Can't say about overclocking since ive never really tried. I personally observed a noticeable improvement in performance from 8.7 to 8.8, can't really say the same for 8.9


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 19, 2008)

Any one having sapphire HD4850 with dual slot fan sink ?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 19, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> imgame2 said:
> 
> 
> > which 3d mark score is that  ?? 3dmark 03, or 05 or 06  or vantage  ???
> ...




I got a score of 41434... Ran all the tests... Is the good??? Or it can be higher????


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

^^WTH!!!! 41k???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> I got a score of 41434... Ran all the tests... Is the good??? Or it can be higher????




are u sure u are getting this score ...?? thats like world record breaking 3dmark 06 score ...normally people get about 11k  with high end machines highest was from another forum member 15k ..and thats max ..cos he had pencil modded the card....

u are getting 4 times more .....post some pics of the score here please !


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like he added one extra digit


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Looks like he added one extra digit




but then it would be way too low either 4143 or 1434 ...or some other combination  

but thats insane even 4870x2 doesn't get 41k ...in 3dmark 06


----------



## amitash (Sep 19, 2008)

An obvious typo...i think the more likely combo would be 14341


----------



## forever (Sep 19, 2008)

i think he used an older version of 3dmark


----------



## toofan (Sep 19, 2008)

ya i too feeling so. remove the 4 and add it at the last puzzle solved till he answers.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

amitash said:


> An obvious typo...i think the more likely combo would be 14341




not a typo cos he has mentioned the same score twice before when i asked ...i asked him twice to make this sure

and even getting 14341 is not a joke out of HD4850 ..only a quad core and a overclocked HD4850 can give u that score.



forever said:


> i think he used an older version of 3dmark




thats possible but only with 3dmark 2001SE ..it will perhaps give u a result like that


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 20, 2008)

hmmm 3dm2001 maybe....but surely not 3dm2006


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 20, 2008)

EVGA GeForce 9800 GT Hybrid Power 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 = ~$140
Corsair XMS2 2GB (2x1) DDR2 Memory Module = ~ $41.00
Corsair  VX550W Power Supply = ~ $85

for a total of ~ $270 i have my PC upgraded

wanted to go for hd4850, but its price & my pocket had problems


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2008)

These prices are in dollers. In India these must be a bit higher. Save something but buy HD4850 this would be the best VFM.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

I turned on AMD Fusion in Vista

Then did Vista performance index scan.

rating increased from 3.8 to 4.1 but alas, firewall, spamware, antivirus were turned off along with lot of services. 

Good only when are gaming while off the network.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 21, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> These prices are in dollers. In India these must be a bit higher. Save something but buy HD4850 this would be the best VFM.



in previous page, i mentioned that i wud get a asus hd4850, costs ~ $200.
then in some reviews saw that it needs a good PSU, so, thats the reason i'm settling down for 9800gt (9800gt also needs a good PSU), as its cheaper & i can get a PSU+RAM too.

but missing out on hd4850 is kinda...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

tried crysis warhead with HD4850 ...they said its optimized ...but doesn't look optimised to me ...offers almost same frame rates as before ...but it looks even better ...now ..playing the game at 1280x1024 with enthusiast setting (equivalent of very high settings of crysis ) except for object detail and shader detail ...with no AA and getting average 35 FPS ..with no hickups ..and smooth gameplay .....so far game is more intense than before ....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> are u sure u are getting this score ...?? thats like world record breaking 3dmark 06 score ...normally people get about 11k  with high end machines highest was from another forum member 15k ..and thats max ..cos he had pencil modded the card....
> 
> u are getting 4 times more .....post some pics of the score here please !



sorry for the late reply!! 

Well i have the output of the scores saved in will post it as soon as possible. I don't think its a typo!! Even i was confused when i ran the tests and saw the scores!!! But i will conform!!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 27, 2008)

Finally got my hands on a HD4850
Playing DMC4 and COD4 again.
BTW it is heating my HDD's to break point,really need to get more cabinet fans.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Finally got my hands on a HD4850
> Playing DMC4 and COD4 again.
> BTW it is heating my HDD's to break point,really need to get more cabinet fans.




why is it heating ?? whats are  the core temperatures u have ???  and which brand u got HD4850  ...??


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 27, 2008)

I got the same HD4850 as the one in the first post(PALIT HD4850).The card is not heating, well it idles at around 54C, but  my case doesn't seem to have a good airflow because my HDD have a temp of 45-46C and that too at idle.It used to be 34-36C before i put the gfx card in.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 29, 2008)

I started playing Crysis Warhead today. I get 35 FPS at average on Enthusiast setting at 1024x768. But during some explosions the FPS drops below 20s too. But its not common and happens during large explosions. Is it ok? I am right now defragmenting my hard drive i hope the fall in FPS will be much lower. What about u ppl?

The graphics of this game are much better. The weapon detail of previous game looked like crap. This game shown every bit of detail. May be it could be because of High in previous crysis and Very high in this one.
??


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I started playing Crysis Warhead today. I get 35 FPS at average on Enthusiast setting at 1024x768. But during some explosions the FPS drops below 20s too. But its not common and happens during large explosions. Is it ok? I am right now defragmenting my hard drive i hope the fall in FPS will be much lower. What about u ppl?
> 
> The graphics of this game are much better. The weapon detail of previous game looked like crap. This game shown every bit of detail. May be it could be because of High in previous crysis and Very high in this one.
> ??


The Crysis Warhead game sucks when it comes to GPU optimizing and believe it or not it sucks on ATI cards like hell, wait for a driver update or a patch released by Crytek, sorry dude but this is how it is now(F*** Crytek).
Look at: *www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/

9800GTX+ beating HD4870x2(Also HD4870) in gamer quality
This issue needs serious attention right now from Crytek and ATI


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 30, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> I got the same HD4850 as the one in the first post(PALIT HD4850).The card is not heating, well it idles at around 54C, but  my case doesn't seem to have a good airflow because my HDD have a temp of 45-46C and that too at idle.It used to be 34-36C before i put the gfx card in.



May be you need a bigger cabinet. Simply adding more fans will not work. You need space for air to flow.



tkin said:


> The Crysis Warhead game sucks when it comes to GPU optimizing and believe it or not it sucks on ATI cards like hell, wait for a driver update or a patch released by Crytek, sorry dude but this is how it is now(F*** Crytek).
> Look at: *www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/
> 
> 9800GTX+ beating HD4870x2(Also HD4870) in gamer quality
> This issue needs serious attention right now from Crytek and ATI




It seems nvidia paid lots of money to crytek.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 30, 2008)

This is really shocking. Some Game developers are so biased.


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> This is really shocking. Some Game developers are so biased.


CryEngine 1 & 2 had always favoured nVidia, and believe me, in terms of optimization, Crysis Warhead is worst than Crysis, believe it.


----------



## toofan (Oct 1, 2008)

according to me here optimization means that this game can be played in pc of low configuration in low settings. It doesn't mean that you can play this game at full glory at your systems. its the brother of Crysis and you all know crysis is not meant to be played at high setting .And so is the case with Warhead.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2008)

Surely do agree with you toofan_nainital (uttranchal..am from there..he he )...!

Crytek products are no where optimized...they are customized for nVidia..thats it...! All the forums I have visited..I have seen people complaining..that even ATI 4870 x 2 is not scaling well with Crysis..heck..DDR5 --- 1 GB memory --- 800 x 2 Stream processing units..what else could we want..!

Crytek programmers are damn good (pardon the French)..but are directed towards nVidia...!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 1, 2008)

@asigh:





> Crytek programmers are damn good (pardon the French)..but are directed towards nVidia


Well they are bound to be that way since AFAIK they sponsor games under there "nvidia the way t is meant to be played" program and help devs optimise it for their cards.

Another thing I would like to say that no one except programmers who have seen the source code for the game can say it is unoptimized.They just tried to put in many advanced features that HW of today can't just cope with.


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 1, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> I will be the first to post
> 
> well...i have bought the new pcb( with cooler) Palit Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3.....at about 10.4k all from Tirupati Enterprises Kolkata.
> 
> ...








did u tried to overclock it ,, try then did u ever played crysis with that wat fps are u getting in 1280*1024 (all high settings)can u tell me please thank you????

Watch it. No posting in large type for no reason. - Goobi


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

demonkingfromhell said:


> did u tried to overclock it ,, try then did u ever played crysis with that wat fps are u getting in 1280*1024 (all high settings)can u tell me please thank you????




u don't understand .......do u ???


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> wow!!100 post alredy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HI @ MUKHERJEE & ALPHA GEEK

I HAD NEWLY PURCHASED PALIT HD4850 ,, I HAVE CRYSIS NOW I MENTIONED MY SYSTEM SPEC DOWN I HAVE 2 GB OF DDR2 667 .. IN WHAT SETTING I CAN PLAY CRYSIS SMOOTHLY CAN U TELL ME??????



imgame2 said:


> oh cheer up mate ..its not like u can't buy it...u have the money . ....just keep patience and find time and go for a day ...buy the system along with HD4850 ...also make sure u buy the HD4850 manufactured in july/august 2008 ...and u will not face any problems with them ....
> 
> time will itself present u ...when its right...to ur system ..




HEY HI .. THEN @ imgame2

WHAT IS SYSTEM SPEC... CAN U TELL ME .. I GOT AMD PHENOM 9550 X4 OC 2.6GHZ 
ASUS BOARD & PALIT HD 4850 2 GB DDR2 667 ... BUT I CANT PLAY THE CYSIS @ 1280*1024 IN ALL HIGH SETTINGS ... WHEN I REDUCE THE SHADOW AND DYN LIGHTING ITS GOING GOOD ... IS THAT ANY BUG DO U FIND IN YHIS CAN U TELL ME


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 2, 2008)

I am playing the Crysis demo with all settings high(using the cfg hack) smoothly with an occasional hiccup@1280*1024,but maybe the demo lacks some settings if your full version is not running properly.Anyways the game looks gorgeous.
I have a C2D and Intel mobo,the rest is similar to your spec.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I started playing Crysis Warhead today. I get 35 FPS at average on Enthusiast setting at 1024x768. But during some explosions the FPS drops below 20s too. But its not common and happens during large explosions. Is it ok? I am right now defragmenting my hard drive i hope the fall in FPS will be much lower. What about u ppl?
> 
> The graphics of this game are much better. The weapon detail of previous game looked like crap. This game shown every bit of detail. May be it could be because of High in previous crysis and Very high in this one.
> ??



i don't know buddy ..why is this always with u ...either u are expecting too much from the card ...or its not performing on ur system well 

i m playing crysis warhead  as i said before with no AA,i can play it with enthusiast setting for all except object and shader detail(both set to gamer level) ..and i get about 35 fps ..

also u must understand that in intense scenes ..which means that it requires high graphics processing ..FPS does come down ...so its pretty normal u don't have to worry about this ...remember if u see all the reviews they always include one that is average FPS ..and another one minimum FPS ...

also i checked out about Command and conquer-tiberium wars ..and i don't face any such problem u said in one of ur posts somewhere ...

my spec -E7200,3GB 800 Mhz,palit HD4850 ..all running @ stock


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^^^@demonkingfromhell

well, i tried oc ing from the ccc control panel...it maxed out @ 675core/1038 mem.....no need to overclock tho...its doing fine @ stock....

well abt fps @ crysis,plz go through this thread and find my posts with pics...that shud satiate ur questns!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> ^^^^^@demonkingfromhell
> 
> well, i tried oc ing from the ccc control panel...it maxed out @ 675core/1038 mem.....no need to overclock tho...its doing fine @ stock....
> 
> well abt fps @ crysis,plz go through this thread and find my posts with pics...that shud satiate ur questns!




long time no c ...??  where were u ..did u buy  ...spore ..??


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 13, 2008)

hey i just bought my new hd 4850 from palit , i tried asus brand but its not available so i bought palit i put in to my friends computer i played cysis its ok ,, his proc is dual core old model -- i am getting my new proc tom its /// AMD phenom x4 9550 with asus m3a 
motherboard // i think ati can perform good with AMD proc it seems----- tom i ll show my new benchmarks


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 13, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> long time no c ...??  where were u ..did u buy  ...spore ..??



yeah...hi!
no dint buy SPORE due to the DRM issues...but acquired it....
its really good


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> yeah...hi!
> no dint buy SPORE due to the DRM issues...but acquired it....
> its really good


good i wanted to warn u about DRM issues  ...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

ATI 8.10 catalyst are out  ...downloading and will tell about performance ASAP


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

Ummm I have it since yesterday, besides inclusive fan control, what's more to write about it?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Ummm I have it since yesterday, besides inclusive fan control, what's more to write about it?


it looks like ...catalyst beta 8.10 RC showed huge performance gain in crysis and crysis warhead


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 1, 2008)

hey arijit how much did u get ur palit card for?
and is it the plain or sonic edition?
I am from Kolkata too and so where did u buy it from?


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> May be you need a bigger cabinet. Simply adding more fans will not work. You need space for air to flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true..!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 15, 2008)

Well adding a cabinet fan did the trick though I will accept that a bigger cabinet is a good thing.
Idle temps are at 44C and max under load at stock settings 62C.
OC'ed the card for crysis though ironically every other games runs except it ,it just crashes after loading or crashes in game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be strapping a Accelero S1 Rev.2 to it in a few days along with a 120MM fan. That should probably bring the temps down. The idle temps now are going off the roof for me & so is the load temp. Idle= 75 degrees & load = 105 degrees which is insane. There a lot of dust settled by the looks of it & it just kept adding 10 degrees to the temp each month. So it's time to get rid of the stock cooler.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 16, 2008)

@Ethan_Hunt:Good thing new cooler because you have a ridiculous load temperature.Dust is really enemy of computer parts, damn things ruins the monitor and inside cabinet components.
On a side note are you going to buy Accelero stuff online or locally(one hell of a hardware store it must be)?
Most people I know would rather buy stuff from local merchants than find it online or at least try.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

I ordered it from an online dealer at TE forums (KMD). He is a very respectable dealer out there. Made the payment yesterday & he shipped it the same day & it should reach me by tomorrow. 

The load temps are insane if you ask me. Each month the idle temps just kept on growing & that default sucky single slot cooler is a complete POS. Hence this shift. Let's hope this is good enough. 

The reason I didn't buy it locally is because Arctic cooling products are very rare out here. It has to be ordered from US or other countries. Plus warranty won't be such a big issue for this product as it is not an electronic device. So unless I physically damage it I don't see how it would die.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 17, 2008)

congo dude.. i was also planning to buy some cooling stuff when i bot the 4850.. but it runs at 50-55 degrees while gaming.. so i think i'll wait for a while..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks dude. Yeah well investing in an additional cooler felt like a sane choice. Initially even I didn't think I would need it as my idle was 53 degrees & load were around 78 degrees. But that was only till the first month of my card. After that each month it started adding 10 degrees to the idle temps & subsequently to load temps. So I couldn't risk it anymore. The single slot cooler sucks royally.


----------



## Gils (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a problem with my Sapphire HD 4850 1Gb, it is leaving remnants behind when I close some windows or games (All low end games), mostly a black line where the bottom of the window was.
This happened with the original driver and still happens after updating the driver.
I do not know much about video, so please keep it simple.
GilS


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 8, 2009)

@Gils:download gpu-z utility and furmark run (windowed mode)both of them and see your temps.Also you may want to check the site of sapphire for drivers of your card because it is not based on a reference design by ATi AFAIK and may be providing custom driver support of it.


----------

